# Posi-traction Conversion 8.2”



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

Happy New Year Everyone! My ‘65/389 has open 8.2” rear end with 3.08 gear, th400 transmission. I’d like to change it over to a posi-traction but I’m at a loss to know which brand or type unit to use. I’m happy with the 3.08 gear but it seems the posi’s for the 8.2 require 3.31 or lower gear, like a 3.36. I mostly cruise around town and highways but wouldn’t mind seeing what it would do in the 1/8 or 1/4 mile occasionally. Also, I’m running 235-70R15 on the rear, 28” OD which is a fairly tall tire. So I’d like some sound advice as to whether the 8.2 is worth converting to posi or should I go with a 8.5” or 12 bolt and... what brand posi unit is the most bang for the buck, reliable, durable, i.e. Yukon, Richmond, Detroit Locker, etc? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Datold1 (Nov 27, 2018)

*Posi-Traction conversion*

according to my restoration book there could have been a 3.08,3.23,3.36,or3.55 with an automatic but only 3.08 or3.23 if it had air . Safe-T-Track codes were 3.08-ZE,3,23-ZF,3.36-ZG,3.55-ZH . 
I have an 8.2inch 65 Safe-T-Track with 3.55 gears . It has an Eaton unit that I was told is very good,Richmond gears- some say a little noisy- others say not if it is set up right. You might check with Pete at Ames. On the codes if you change the Y to w that is for single track.


----------

